# Neuer Kescher - Frage nach Gewindemaße



## geomujo (14. März 2019)

Hallo in die Runde. Heute kam endlich der neue _Spro 'Freestyle Net Stick 300'_ - andernorts auch 'Freestyle Landing Net' genannt. Es ist das Modell aus der Freestyle-Linie, also der Linie für's Angeln im städtischen Raum, bei dem man es mit steilen Ufern zutun hat.
Der Carbon-Stab lässt sich 3m ausfahren, womit der Kescher eine Gesamtlänge von 3,50m erreicht! Etwas doof ist, dass man den Kopf nicht klappen kann wie bei dem Modell 'Flip Net', ebenfalls aus der Freestyle Linie. Man kann ihn nur ganz abschrauben. Der Schultergurt (den ich nicht mit abgelichtet hab) ist ein schlechter Scherz und faktisch nicht zu gebrauchen. Ein Clip wäre besser.
Aber es gab ganz konkrete Gründe mich für dieses Modell zu entscheiden. Und das ist nämlich der Stab. Ähnlich wie bei dem ähnlich gelagerten Kescher 'Ghost Net' aus der 'Troutmaster'-Linie von Spro, hat dieser einen für Carbonkescher verhältnismäßig langes Transportmaß. Er kommt mit nur 5 Segmenten aus und ist zusammenschoben 70cm lang. Dadurch verjüngt er nach vorne nicht so stark wie die filigranen japanischen Modelle und er hängt auch nicht so stark durch - bietet also recht viel Power für so ein Fliegengewicht.
Appropros Fliegengewicht, das gummierte Netz kann ganz schön was auf die Waage bringen, wenn es 3m ausgefahen ist! Man kommt nicht umhin den Stab unter der Achsel zu kontern. Dafür werde ich mir demnächst noch den Kescherkopf des Ghost Net bestellen, da dieser ein passgenaues Mono-Netz hat.















Aber nun zu eigentlichen 'Problem' des Keschers. Das Gewinde. Im Nachbarforum faselte einer was von M12 beim Flip Net (ich geh davon aus, dass hier die gleichen Gewinde zum Einsatz kommen). Leider gibt Spro keinerlei Auskunft darüber, welche Norm das Gewinde erfüllt. Aber ein M12 ist das niemals! Ich wollte mir nämlich so ein metallenes Klappgelenk bestellen, bin aber unsicher welche Größe hier vorliegt.
Vielleicht kann ja der Ein oder Andere vom Fach erkennen, um welche Gewindemaße es sich handelt.










Schönen Abend noch


----------



## alexpp (14. März 2019)

Es dürfte das bei den Angelsachen übliche Gewinde sein. Google spuckt 3/8 Zoll BSF aus. Ich messe außen ca. 9,1mm.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (14. März 2019)

Servus,

Wenn ich Wetten müsste würd ich sagen 3/8 Zoll so wie 99% aller Gewinde im Angelbereich. Ich denke das da so ziemlich jeder Kescherkopf drauf passt.

Mir ist noch kein anderes Gewinde untergekommen, egal ob Bankstick, Bissanzeiger, Futterschaufel usw.

Gruß


----------



## yukonjack (14. März 2019)

Warum sollen die denn ausgerechnet an dem Kescher ein anderes Gewinde ranfrickeln ?


----------



## Andal (14. März 2019)

Ich habe es ein einziges mal bei der "mitteren" DAM erlebt, dass es tatsächlich ein M8 war. Sonst immer und überall 3/8" British Standard Fine......


----------



## alexpp (14. März 2019)

Und danke für die Vorstellung des Keschers. Ich finde die 3m Carbon-Stange ebenfalls besonders interessant.


----------



## Wurmbaader (14. März 2019)

Ich hab den auch, 
wie @geomujo sagt der Umhängeriemen ist fürn Arsch. Einziger wirklicher Kritikpunkt ist aber  die Klemmung in der Stange. Er lässt sich nur mit Kescherkopf nach Oben transportieren sonst geht er auch mal unvermittelt auf.


----------



## Hammi24 (14. März 2019)

Hi. wenn Du irgendwie das passende Gewinde Nachschneiden möchtest liegen die Vorredner vollkommen richtig. gib mal bei Ebay als Suchbegriff "Anglergewinde" ein. dann müssten sowohl Gewindebohrer als auch Gewindeschneider angezeigt werden. so hab ich meinen Satz bekommen.

Gruß Hammi


----------



## geomujo (15. März 2019)

So ganz blick ich da nicht durch. Ich lese bei vielen internationalen Angeboten was von 10 oder 12mm (manchmal auch M12 beim Namen genannt).
Auf einer britischen Webseite habe ich nun einen klappbaren Adapter gefunden, der BSF 3/8 entspricht.
http://www.aaronlopez.co.uk/sanlike...ish-net-installation-al-x4kk86zk-fishing.html
Das Teil wird auch bei Ali angeboten, da wird aber von 12mm gesprochen. Und 72g sind auch nicht gerade wenig.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SANLIKE-anzupassen-10-MM-Gewinde-3-8x20-BSF-British-Standard-Fein-angeln-Werkzeug-Rahmen-f-r/32899823519.html
Woran bin ich denn nun?
_Der _hier wäre wohl tatsächlich der Falsche?! Da sieht das Gewinde viel grober aus (höhere TPI). Also wenn jemand nen konkreten Tipp geben kann für das abgebildete Modell, wäre das sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Andal (15. März 2019)

Wenn das Gewinde von deinem Kescherstab in einen Bankstick passt, ist es das BSF Gewinde. Es würde mich sehr überraschen, wenn es nicht passen würde.


----------



## geomujo (15. März 2019)

Als Raubfischangler hab ich sowas natürlich nicht  In Kürze kommt aber noch ein Kescherkopf von Ali mit UK 1/2" Gewinde. Mal kiekn ob der passt.
Aber offenbar bewege ich mich hier im Spannungsfeld der Industriestandards quer über die Kontinente. Hier in good old Europe gilt für Kescher wohl das klassische 3/8" Format, auch bekannt aus dem Foto-Bereich. Daneben gibt es eine metrische DIN-Norm, die wohl für Angelzug in Europa nicht zur Anwendung kommt, aber wie es aussieht sehr wohl in Fernost?! Da scheint sich 12mm metrisch durchgesetzt zu haben. Zum Heulen das Ganze. Tausend Adapter ranzuschrauben, bis es endlich mal passt ist nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Es läuft wohl doch auf eine weitere Investition eines Kescherkopfes aus der Flip Net Reihe hinaus, was preislich jetzt nicht sooo der Unterschied zum Klapp-Connektor ist. Aber etwas mehr durchdenken hätte Spro das Teil schon ein wenig! Mir wird auf jeden Fall noch was einfallen. Nur so wie er jetzt ist, bekomme ich ihn kaum ans Wasser - bei dem Wetter sowieso nicht ;-)


----------



## MarkusZ (15. März 2019)

Hallo,



> klassische 3/8" Format,



Gibt aber 3/8-16  und 3/8-20.

Bei Angelsachen ist es üblicherweise das 3/8-20 Gewinde.


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. März 2019)

Hallo,

3/8-20 Zoll ist Standart, aber M10 X 1,25 paßt auch.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## alexpp (16. März 2019)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 3/8-20 Zoll ist Standart, aber M10 X 1,25 paßt auch.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Interessant, hätte nie drauf gewettet. An den Schraube außen messe ich beim 3/8" BSF 9,1mm (Kescher) und 9,2mm (Bissanzeiger). 2 Schrauben mit dem standard M10 haben 9,85mm und 9.9mm. Das feinere M10x1,25 vermute ich beim Durchmesser deutlich näher zum normalen M10, deshalb etwas verwundert.


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. März 2019)

Hallo,

funktioniert aber, selber ausprobiert. Messe bei einem selbstgeschnittenden 3/8" Gewinde 9,49mm. Beim Gewindeschneiden von Hand würde ich die Welle auf 9,8mm Durchmesser drehen, das Kernloch auf 8,5mm bohren.

Gruß Gerd


----------

